
How To: Get Tenure – Matt Might - yesenadam
http://matt.might.net/articles/tenure/
======
yesenadam
If you haven't seen it, Might's talk "Winning the War on Error: Solving the
Halting Problem and Curing Cancer" is amazing, a must-see. It tells some of
the same story, also is an introduction to static analysis..and cancer.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmQUlD7P40](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdmQUlD7P40)

